# My "new" Beretta



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

This is my third Beretta. I've had a Bobcat and a model 74 for a while, but I picked up this 92A1 yesterday on an impulse for $450 out the door


----------



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice. Check out some of the custom Beretta parts over at Wilson Combat.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice nab for $450. Enjoy!


----------

